# Nibs Found



## mdromey (Feb 18, 2014)

I found these in my grandpas things when we cleaned out his house.  I assume these were made by the million.  It has Railroad Standard Set  No. 3 on them.  Would someone be able to tell me about them.  Would these be old?   I know almost nothing about fountain pens.  

Mike


----------



## thebillofwrites (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi,

Those are "Dip Pen" nibs.
I have no idea of their age, but check this out for some info.

U.S. Railroad Administration Dip Pen Nibs by JBBPensPaper on Etsy

If you would ever want to sell or trade a few of them, let me know.

Bill


----------

